# Calvin's Puzzle - Calvin's Silicone Lubes (High & Medium Viscosity), Testing Thread!



## calvinfan (Oct 21, 2012)

We are happy to announce our two Calvin's Silicone Lubes, High and Medium Viscosity types. They will be mass-produced and bring out to the market in one month.
The Calvin's Lube are the best lubricants we investigated for years. They are fit to lube the cubes for speed cubing and shape-ways puzzles. As other silicone types lubes, there are 2 steps to lube the cube.
1. Lube the friction area
2. Lube the core
As we have test, finishing the 1st setp will improve your cube pretty enough. Afte finishing the 2st step, your cube will has almost no friction.

For the lubes, we shall have High and Medium Viscosity types, and with size of 5ml, 10ml, 20ml and 100ml.

On this thread, we are going to send out the 10 pcs High Viscosity and 10 pcs Medium Viscosity lube (5ml) for testing. For those who interested to be the lube tester, plesae leave his/her name and email on this thread. Then, we shall select 10 testers. 
Deadline : 24:00 pm, 27 Oct 2012 (Saturday night, Hong Kong Time) 

Thanks for all your support.
My friend, izovire, will announce the result and arrange the sample deliveries to the testers.


----------



## Meep (Oct 21, 2012)

Kristopher De Asis - kldeasis (at) gmail.com


----------



## James Cavanauh (Oct 21, 2012)

James Cavanaugh- [email protected] (actually)


----------



## Endgame (Oct 21, 2012)




----------



## diggydog67 (Oct 21, 2012)

chris w. resendiz cwresendiz(at)msn.com


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Oct 21, 2012)

Chris Wall 
christopher.g.wall (at) live.co.uk


----------



## ottozing (Oct 21, 2012)

Jayden McNeill

[email protected]


----------



## Applecow (Oct 21, 2012)

Adrian Lehmann
adrileh (at) googlemail.com


----------



## Carrot (Oct 21, 2012)

Oscar Roth Andersen - oscarrothandersen[at)gmail.com


----------



## APdRF (Oct 21, 2012)

Alberto Pérez de Rada Fiol
apdrf.94 (at) gmail (dot) com


----------



## Andri Maulana (Oct 21, 2012)

Andri Maulana Syahputra
black[dot]empire21[at]yahoo[dot]com


----------



## CubeorCubes (Oct 21, 2012)

Theodore Tan
[email protected]


----------



## jonlin (Oct 21, 2012)

Jonathan Cheng Lin
[email protected]


----------



## tx789 (Oct 21, 2012)

Aneurin Hunt 

[email protected]


----------



## NaeosPsy (Oct 21, 2012)

Gints Aleksandrs Dreimanis - [email protected]


----------



## oliverfreitas (Oct 21, 2012)

Oliver Freitas
[email protected]


----------



## Cm_Hu (Oct 21, 2012)

Xiao Hu
cmhu0516(at)gmail.com


----------



## AndersB (Oct 21, 2012)

Anders Berggren - Andersvikingen(at)gmail.com


----------



## brandbest1 (Oct 21, 2012)

Brandon Lin

brandbest1 [at] gmail [dot] com


----------



## kozehcubez (Oct 21, 2012)

Kyle Osborne
[email protected]
Thank you


----------



## Thaynara (Oct 21, 2012)

Thaynara Santana de Oliveira

Email: taynara_aracaju(at)hotmail(dot)com

BRAZIL <3


----------



## Drake (Oct 21, 2012)

Patrick P. [email protected] I'm planning to order a shapeways puzzle soon, so if I get the lube I co↓ld test it on it .


----------



## angham (Oct 21, 2012)

Angus Hamill
[email protected]


----------



## erikoui (Oct 21, 2012)

Erik Sophocleous
[email protected]
I got many puzzles to test it on, from storebought to custom(by me!)


----------



## Petro Leum (Oct 21, 2012)

Simon Kalhofer
[email protected]


----------



## RubiXer (Oct 21, 2012)

Neil Morales
[email protected]
Thanks


----------



## Kyooberist (Oct 21, 2012)

Bob Hartland- [email protected]


----------



## timeless (Oct 21, 2012)

pstimeless [email protected]


----------



## mrpotatoman14 (Oct 21, 2012)

Andrew McClenney
[email protected]


----------



## rubixwiz031 (Oct 21, 2012)

[email protected]


----------



## shock9191 (Oct 21, 2012)

Alain Simard : [email protected]


----------



## cityzach (Oct 21, 2012)

Zach Goldman: [email protected]


----------



## cubernya (Oct 21, 2012)

Jacob Pratt - [email protected]


----------



## InfiniCuber (Oct 21, 2012)

Brian Araya 
[email protected]


----------



## MisterChris (Oct 21, 2012)

Christophe Koss rubikschris(at)hotmail.com


----------



## Isaac Paurus (Oct 21, 2012)

Isaac Paurus [email protected]


----------



## MirzaCubing (Oct 21, 2012)

Ishmam Mirza: [email protected]


----------



## cubeflip (Oct 21, 2012)

James Hamory
[email protected]

I have 1,000+ subscribers on YouTube if that means anything


----------



## Coolster01 (Oct 21, 2012)

Rami S
[email protected]
Also, izo said that the next test that he'd do, he'd most likely let me test


----------



## Czery (Oct 22, 2012)

Brian Qiu

[email protected]


----------



## gokkar (Oct 22, 2012)

Jeremy K.

[email protected]


----------



## Ralinda4 (Oct 22, 2012)

Cameron Brown
I'll PM you my email if I win (unless it's going to be used to tell people they've won, then I'll PM it to izovire). I feel very uncomfortable giving out my email for all to see.


----------



## byliu88 (Oct 22, 2012)

Brandon Liu
[email protected]


----------



## uniacto (Oct 23, 2012)

Ralinda4 said:


> Cameron Brown
> I'll PM you my email if I win (unless it's going to be used to tell people they've won, then I'll PM it to izovire). I feel very uncomfortable giving out my email for all to see.



lol you've got the same name as camcuber. xD

btw, [email protected]

Gabriel Kwong


----------



## Sinapanis (Oct 23, 2012)

Everett Sheu
[email protected]


----------



## Ernie Pulchny (Oct 23, 2012)

Ernie Pulchny
[email protected]


----------



## iMove (Oct 23, 2012)

Jasfer Balderas
[email protected](dot)com


----------



## lordblendi (Oct 23, 2012)

Szepes Nóra - [email protected]

Sent from my HTC One V using Tapatalk 2


----------



## izovire (Oct 23, 2012)

:O 

I just found out about this thread so please forgive me  I have a rough idea of who will be selected (some don't use speedsolving but I know they are great candidates). It will be much like how I chose testers for the Sq1-2. This time some testers will be drawn from Order #'s at Puzzle Addictions. I don't have time to make any selections today. Definitely by Thursday though.

I don't know too much about the lube just yet. I do know the viscosities, sizes, and prices. Calvin and I exchanged information on getting this product put together but some testing needs to be done, it's fun.


----------



## cuber952 (Oct 23, 2012)

John Brechon
[email protected]


----------



## youngcuber1 (Oct 23, 2012)

name:Josh Dobbie.
e-mail:youngcuber27 (at) Gmail.com


----------



## theace (Oct 23, 2012)

Akshay Rao

[email protected]

Expect a ton of sales from India


----------



## khoavo12 (Oct 23, 2012)

Kevin Vo

[email protected]

Im out of lubricant. It'd be great if I could test this.


----------



## WBCube (Oct 23, 2012)

William Barnes

[email protected]

Quite interested in this.


----------



## benskoning (Oct 23, 2012)

I would test them . [email protected]


----------



## BillyRain (Oct 23, 2012)

Billy Jeffs

[email protected]


----------



## LouisCormier (Oct 23, 2012)

Louis Cormier
louiscormier_12 (at) hotmail.com

Currently averaging about 10.8 for 3x3 and currently holds NAR for 3x3 with feet (single and average) and megaminx average.


----------



## ViXoZuDo (Oct 25, 2012)

Akira Tabuchi Yagui
[email protected]

Izo, if you read this, please, answer my emails. I'm just wondering if you received it. That's all I wanna now. (and of course if you sent the missing pieces).


----------



## khoavo12 (Oct 30, 2012)

So did any1 get picked?


----------



## mrpotatoman14 (Nov 1, 2012)

le bump 

Have the winners been picked?


----------



## izovire (Nov 3, 2012)

*No more entries will be taken after this post. *

I will go through and pick the testers today. I need to take care of my own customer orders first though.


----------



## khoavo12 (Nov 3, 2012)

Thanks Izo


----------



## lordblendi (Nov 8, 2012)

Hey, Izo, any news?


----------



## Jakethedrummer (Nov 9, 2012)

Anybody picked yet??


----------



## izovire (Nov 9, 2012)

Here are the results for who have been selected. I chose people from different regions so that these people can share with their friends (lube their cubes too- you will have MORE than enough ). 

*Akshay Rao
Akira Tabuchi Yagui
Jayden McNeill
Oscar Roth Andersen
Camille Sheppard
James Cavanaugh
Chris Wall
Thaynara Santana de Oliveira
Ernie Pulchny
Louis Cormier*

...And you guys will get an email for address information. Please note that I will create an order # through my website for accountability purposes, it doesn't require membership but it will simply have email and address (and the free lube).

I'm sorry this took a while. It's been a wild few weeks with a few distractions.


----------



## izovire (Nov 9, 2012)

Okay my email is being a dick again. There's a draft but the send loads and loads but never goes... I will try again after I go to the post office ans sleep. Was a very annoying day today :fp


----------



## Saveti (Nov 13, 2012)

Now that Calvin's lube is out on sale today, which one is people going to buy? I don't know if I should get the High or Medium viscosity. Any suggestions and why?


----------



## Jakethedrummer (Nov 14, 2012)

Saveti said:


> Now that Calvin's lube is out on sale today, which one is people going to buy? I don't know if I should get the High or Medium viscosity. Any suggestions and why?



I was wondering the same thing


----------



## James Cavanauh (Nov 15, 2012)

I haven't gotten an email, it could just be me though.


----------



## ottozing (Nov 15, 2012)

Me either. I think Izo's email is still glitchy or something.


----------



## ottozing (Nov 22, 2012)

BUMP. So, is this lube gonna be shipped to the selected winners or what? I've yet to recieve an email from you, Izo


----------



## Carrot (Nov 22, 2012)

ottozing said:


> BUMP. So, is this lube gonna be shipped to the selected winners or what? I've yet to recieve an email from you, Izo



yesterday he said that they just had been shipped to him (aka. he didn't receive yet)


----------



## ViXoZuDo (Nov 23, 2012)

I'm already his customer, so I don't think I actually need to send him my address... Anyway, just be patient, it's free lube for testing


----------



## ottozing (Nov 23, 2012)

Odder said:


> yesterday he said that they just had been shipped to him (aka. he didn't receive yet)



Ahhh ok thanks for letting me know


----------



## ViXoZuDo (Dec 4, 2012)

Just talked with izovire, and told me that 2 of the winner haven't answered the email.

If you are one of them, try to contact him


----------



## Carrot (Dec 4, 2012)

ViXoZuDo said:


> Just talked with izovire, and told me that 2 of the winner haven't answered the email.
> 
> If you ware one of them, try to contact him



I guess I'm one of them  Didn't see anything from Izo yet.


----------

